# 10oz Valspar glow-in-the-dark paint $3.99 @ Michaels



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you for the post, I will go tomorrow!

J


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Bonus. I can use my coupons.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool ! Thanx for the heads up, will have to pop in & check out the Michael's near me.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I got my glow in the dark paint today and they also had chalkboard paint for the same price. They also had the stone finish paint for $4.99. 

J


----------

